# Tyranid Warriors: Boneswords and....?



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

After finding a nice lot of Boneswords on eBay, I'm thinking of putting together a brood of Warriors with twin Boneswords (memories of the ancient plastic Warriors with two swords coming back, I guess). Now, what do I give them as their "secondary" weapon? Stick with scything talons for the few re-rolls, or keep the devourer? I was even looking at the spinefists, despite their low-strength, as the re-roll for twin-linked is appealing AND I mostly fight T3 Eldar and Tau... But what do you folks think? And what's the most effective size for a Bonesword-wielding Warrior unit? 3 seems small, and likely to get gibbed by a ML-toting squad, but is 6 better?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I shoot for broods of 4-6. I like to go all out with my bonesword warriors so I have given mine death spitters. I know that bumps the price of the unit dramatically, but every time that I have put them on the table they have cleaned house. Even more so when I attach a prime with bonesword and laship to them. Spine fists are just not worth it on warriors, stick with the devs or death spitters.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

If you buy Bone Swords on the Warriors youre bound to want to get into CC right? Ask yourself this:
Will I run with my warriors to get into CC faster?
Most likely, right? Thus the Scything Talons will be the hotter alternative


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Deathspitters devourers but better and only a few more points.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> If you buy Bone Swords on the Warriors youre bound to want to get into CC right? Ask yourself this:
> Will I run with my warriors to get into CC faster?
> Most likely, right? Thus the Scything Talons will be the hotter alternative


Aye, I can see the sense of that- Why give them boneswords if you're just going to hang back and shoot? I had actually forgot about "running", as my standard Warriors usually just sit on an objective and shoot anything that comes close...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I actually don't think boneswords are much good on normal walking Warriors, but if I had to take a unit with them I'd likely go with the scything talons over devourers or any of the more expensive upgrades. Unit size is optimal at 4-5. If you're planning on attaching a Tyranid Prime to the unit then 4 should be good.


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, the question is (as it often is with Nids), what else are you running with them? Bonesword Warriors are your giant-killers, for taking down multi-wound and armored enemies. You're paying the points to have them in CC stabbing things. The min/max answer is yes, take the talons. 

But...if you're running a lot of other melee-only creatures or need the Warriors to play more than one role (as is often the case in low point games because of their cost), it may be a nice insurance policy to have that Devourer shot. Especially against a fast opponent. Warriors don't get any special movement bonus so it's nice to give them something to do if the other guy is (probably wisely) avoiding them.


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

Scything talons or death spitters. Firing burst cannons is a fairly big deal. Talons help in combat. You need toxin sacs on every warrior too


----------



## Brian007 (Aug 8, 2008)

Just asking.....Why do you say you need toxin sacs on every warrior?
I read everything I can on mids and I just would like to hear your logic on this.
Thank You!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Brian007 said:


> Just asking.....Why do you say you need toxin sacs on every warrior?
> I read everything I can on mids and I just would like to hear your logic on this.
> Thank You!


Because re-rolling failed to wound rolls is really freaking deadly and because it's nice to be able to hurt literally anything with a Toughness value.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Katie Drake said:


> Because re-rolling failed to wound rolls is really freaking deadly and because it's nice to be able to hurt literally anything with a Toughness value.


To expand on this, your average opponent is going to be toughness 4 in 40k. Warriors are strength 4, so wound them on a 4+. Toxin sacs mean that warriors instead wound everything on a 4+, and get to reroll failed to wound rolls against toughness 4 or lower. So, instead of 50% of their hits wounding, 75% of their hits wound, which works out to be a 50% increase in the assault effectiveness of the unit. For 5 points each, making them 50% better in assault is entirely worthwhile.


----------

